# 90 Cents Cajun Chicken Burger - McD's



## Spyro (8/8/18)

For those interested... McDonald's is having a promo. I'm not much into McDonald's but I couldn't say no to a chicken burger for less than a Rand.

You download the app below. (The first app on the list - 3.5stars) and then go to offers. Only redeem when you are at the cashier because you get 5 minutes before the offer disappears.

Offer ends today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (8/8/18)

Thanks for the “free” food

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (8/8/18)

Gersh said:


> View attachment 141356
> 
> 
> Thanks for the “free” food


Glad someone good benefit from my post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/18)

Yeah. I don't eat McCrap food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

